# Avatar: Erneuter Charteinstieg - Top oder Flop? Update



## Mandalorianer (7 Sep. 2010)

*Was denkt ihr?

Avatar: Erneuter Charteinstieg - Top oder Flop?​*

Avatar – Aufbruch nach Pandora gilt als bislang erfolgreichster Film aller Zeiten. Weltweit hat er über 2,7 Mrd. Dollar eingespielt – Klar, dass Regisseur James Cameron (56) von diesem Erfolg angespornt ist und noch eins draufsetzen möchte.

Aus diesem Grund brachte er vor einiger Zeit eine längere Fassung von Avatar in die Kinos. Es ist haargenau der gleiche Film – mit einigen zusätzlichen Szenen. Sollte man also für acht zusätzliche Minuten noch einmal in die Kinos? Anscheinend sind „ein paar" Menschen dieser Meinung, denn schon 71.000 Personen sahen sich die verlängerte Fassung an. Somit ist Avatar laut Media Control wieder auf Platz acht der aktuellen Kino-Charts.

Die Frage ist nun, was ihr denkt: Ist der achte Platz der Kino Charts ein Top oder ein Flop? Wir können uns nicht so ganz entscheiden. Eigentlich ist es doch Top, mit ein und dem gleichen Film erneut die Charts zu stürmen. Auf der anderen Seite ist es ein Flop, schließlich war Avatar schon mal an der Spitze der Charts und sicher hat man hier mit einem größeren Hype gerechnet! Also was sagt ihr: Top oder Flop?


*Naja 8min. längere Fassung ne Stunde wäre mir lieber gewesen
absolut ein Klasse Film 

Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Punisher (7 Sep. 2010)

*AW: Avatar: Erneuter Charteinstieg - Top oder Flop?*

Danke, niiiiiie wieder son Scheiß


----------



## Buterfly (7 Sep. 2010)

*AW: Avatar: Erneuter Charteinstieg - Top oder Flop?*

Für 8 Minuten würde ich nicht nochmal ins Kino gehen. An der Story wird sich ja wohl nichts geändert zu haben.

Außerdem finde ich den Film und die Story eher mittelmaß. Gute Unterhaltung und ein netter Film - mehr aber für mich nicht.

Einzig der 3D-Effekt überzeugt.


----------



## Muli (7 Sep. 2010)

*AW: Avatar: Erneuter Charteinstieg - Top oder Flop?*

Der Film ist generell klasse. Vor allem die Optik ist atemberaubend und der 3D Effekt hervorragend! Und so ein Film gehört auch dementsprechend auf die große Leinwand!

Wenn ich ihn mir jedoch nochmal im Kino anschauen würde, dann nicht wegen der zusätzlichen Szenen (8 Minuten bei 2,5 Stunden Spielzeit ist ja lächerlich), sondern weil so ein Blockbuster im Kino nur richtig wirkt.

Außerdem klingt das alles ganz schön nach Geldscheffelei!

Erst das Kino-Release, dann die DVD! (Da war ich schon jeweils einmal Kunde  )
Nun erneut im "Directors Cut" und dann nochmal die DVD hinterherschieben!

Dauert nicht lange, da gibt es bald die Extreme XXL Edition mit nochmal 5 Minuten mehr ... jeweils im Kino und dann nochmal auf DVD um den Kunden zu melken ...


----------



## Mandalorianer (7 Sep. 2010)

20th Century Fox und Regisseur James Cameron planen schon seit einiger Zeit die Veröffentlichung einer längeren Version von Avatar – Aufbruch nach Pandora. Damit wollen sie auf die Wünsche der Zuschauer reagieren, die nicht genug von Pandora kriegen könnten, sagte James Cameron.

Am 2. September startet in den deutschen Kinos nun eine neue Fassung des erfolgreichen Fantasyspektakels – mit zusätzlichen acht Minuten nie gezeigtem Filmmaterial, das neue Kreaturen und weitere Actionszenen enthalten soll. “Egal ob man den Film bereits begeistert im Kino gesehen hat oder ihn noch gar nicht kennt – jetzt kann man ihn völlig neu erleben”, verkündet ein erfreuter James Cameron. Der Director’s Cut von Avatar – Aufbruch nach Pandora soll nur für kurze Zeit in den Kinos gezeigt werden, und ausschließlich in der 3D-Fassung.

Im Dezember war Avatar – Aufbruch nach Pandora in den deutschen Kinos angelaufen und hat mit weltweiten Einnahmen von rund 2,7 Milliarden US-Dollar bereits das höchste Einspielergebnis der Kinogeschichte erzielt. Durch den bahnbrechenden Erfolg von Avatar – Aufbruch nach Pandora brach ein weiltweiter 3D-Boom aus, der eine Welle von 3D-Filmveröffentlichungen nach sich zog und zahlreiche 3D-Kinos aus dem Boden sprießen ließ. In Deutschland haben bisher über zehn Millionen Kinobesucher an der Reise nach Pandora teilgenommen. Und eine Fortsetzung ist natürlich bereits in Planung.

Wir fragen uns: Sind die zusätzlichen acht Minuten wirklich nötig? Der originale Avatar – Aufbruch nach Pandora dauerte bereits geschlagene 160 Minuten und nach dieser Zeit kamen wir gerädert aus dem Kino. Gut, weitere acht Minuten machen den Bock auch nicht viel fetter. Das versprochene Mehrerlebnis dürfte sich wohl auf ein Minimum beschränken.

Wie wir berichteten, liegt das Problem laut Heat Vision Blog bei den Nachfolgern in den 3D-Kinos wie Disneys Alice im Wunderland. Obwohl Avatar – Aufbruch nach Pandora ein Rekordeinsspielergebnis einfuhr, verdrängte Alice im Wunderland den Film aus den besonders lukrativen, aber immer noch knappen 3D-Kinosälen. Um dorthin zurück zu gelangen, veröffentlicht Fox seinen Erfolgsfilm eben noch einmal, und rechtfertigt dies durch neue Szenen, die ein Mehrerlebnis bieten sollen.

*Was haltet Ihr vom Re-Release von Avatar – Aufbruch nach Pandora? James Cameron ist ja nicht der erste, der mit einem Director’s Cut einen Film noch einmal in die Kinos bringt. Aber sollte er sich nicht einfach mit dem vollendeten Werk zufrieden geben?*

*Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Khorkie0815 (17 Sep. 2010)

Ich finde es klasse..und zwar, da ich den Film damals verpasst hatte. Erst bleib keine Zeit dafür und als diese dann vorhanden war, wollte keiner mehr mit mir zu Avatar gehn, da mein gesammter Freundeskreis bereits mehrfach "drin" war. Das wäre also die Chance für mich 
Generell halte ich von diesem "Director’s Cut" allerdings ehr wenig, da man hier anscheinend nur nochmal absahnen möchte und nicht "auf die Wünsche der Zuschauer reagiert". Was solls, für mich kommts trotzdem sehr gelegen


----------

